# Flour Sack/ Feed Sack Dresses



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

Does anyone know any flour companies that still sell grain or four in cotton sacks? Are any of these companies GMO free? 
Does anyone know where to find a pattern for a thirties style feed sack dress? Preferably free that I can print out or second hand for frugally.
Is this a suitable project for a novice but not new seamstress? 
I will be hand sewing and hope to make some authentic looking vintage clothes.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

My ex in-laws use to get horse feed in sacks. The company said they had to stop using them for contamination reasons. This was years ago ago. I hope you can find some. Good luck with your project!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My mom made shirts, dresses, bed sheets and underwear out of them When it was to buy feed, mom told dad the pattern she needed.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My mom and her friends used to gather and trade sacks to get enough fabric to make a garment. They used regular patterns and were very clever about use of fabric patching fabric together to have enough to cut each piece. My sister and I had dresses made from feed sacks and I recall shorts and a top made from one pink feed sack. Mom also made curtains from them. She told me recently that her mom made underwear for her and her sister from sugar bags. 

Several companies make reproduction feed sack fabric. Its beautiful and better quality than the original.

In the early 1970's I was given several feed sacks by a neighbor who was clearing out both her mother's and mother-in-law's homes. I made them into dish towels and they were the best I ever had. Remains of them are now in my rag bag.


----------

